# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Orange County, California

## Emily Weerheim

Hello!

Anyone here from Orange County, or SoCal in general? I am wanting to start an OC Mandolin Orchestra, but don't enough mandolinists in the area.

----------


## Jake Howard

Hi!

I live in Studio City, moved into town about 3 months ago. I would love to start playing some more classical music on the mandolin! I know it is a bit far but we should meet up at some point.

----------

Emily Weerheim

----------


## mbruno

There's the San Diego Mandolin Orchestra (https://www.facebook.com/pages/categ...8728603741064/) and the Classical Mandolin Camp that's headed up by Chris Acquavella (http://chrisacquavella.com/) also in San Diego.  A little south of OC, but could be good.

I'm actually going to see about heading to an Orchestra rehearsal to see about joining - I'll let you know when I do

----------

Emily Weerheim

----------


## Emily Weerheim

Awesome! Crazy how you go south one county and the mandolin scene is so much more intense. It's lonely here in OC.

----------


## Emily Weerheim

Sweet! We should definitely connect soon. Where did you move from?

----------


## jkagerer

I just joined from Costa Mesa. Kind of beginner, owned a mandolin for 40 years, just got around to working on it.

----------


## Lucas

Hi Emily:

I live in Irvine.  What genre of music are you interested in?

----------

